# Non-disclosure of prices 'over the phone' in Iveagh gym



## Bazoo (10 Feb 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has come across this - I just rang the Iveagh gym in Christchurch to get an idea of their prices and was told they 'don't disclose prices over the phone'. I asked if they would email me prices or post me a leaflet with prices on it and they said they wouldn't email me anything and that they don't have any information leaflets. I then asked was there a joining fee to which the answer was 'yes'.

It would save me a lot of hassle to know if their prices are beyond what I am prepared to pay so why the secrecy regarding prices? If I gave them an address to which they could post a leaflet would that not suffice to show I am not a competitor if that were the issue. I don't want to have to call in and waste time being given the hard sell if I'm not prepared to stump up the (possibly) exhorbitant fees. When I queried it with the receptionist she said it was 'their policy'. When I asked (in a pleasant tone  ) what the reasons for the policy were she said' if you have any problems with it with you can speak to a manager'. When I asked to be put on to the manager she said he wasn't there and I could call back Monday. I left my name and number with her and asked to be called back Monday. Any Iveagh members here who would care to enlighten me why they don't give out prices over the phone?


----------



## z107 (10 Feb 2007)

> have to call in and waste time being given the hard sell



I believe this is exactly why they don't give prices over the phone.

If I find a website on the internets without prices, I generally just ignore it and move on. Why do they have to hide the price?


----------



## Humpback (10 Feb 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> If I find a website on the internets without prices, I generally just ignore it and move on. Why do they have to hide the price?


 
I'd be of the same opinion, and given the experience of the OP in this situation, I'd steer well clear of this place now. They obviously don't want your business, so imagine how crap they'll treat you once you have your money.


----------



## Guest127 (10 Feb 2007)

is there any JB sports gyms near you? the one in dundalk (complete with pool, steam room and jacuzzis) is €45 a month and €35 a month off peak ( 10am -4.30pm) and pensioners and social welfare get a €10 off this latter figure. don't know if this is good value or not but its the nearest one to me which is why I use it. you have to join for 3  months though.


----------



## rob30 (10 Feb 2007)

Same happened me today in Westwood on the Clontarf Road.
I was running by and decided to pop in and ask at the desk what the peak membership price was. I was told I would have to meet the membership advisors. I explained that I had been a member before, and it was around seventy euro, and I wanted to know just how much it was now. He insisted that I could only get this from a membership advisor.
What I would love to know is, what kind of special powers do these advisors have? Are they like the mesmeriser in little Britain, trained in extracting as much cash as possible? " Look into my eyes, my eyes, not at your wallet. You will sign this direct debits membership leaflet. Your going under!"


----------



## roland (11 Feb 2007)

That happened to me in a gym once and I said to them that if the 'membership advisor' was interested in my membership that he should give me a call with prices. I didn't get a call. I didn't become a member. Unfortunately, the business of 'membership advisors' and 'joining fees', a staple of the gym industry will continue so long as people put up with them. The more people who refuse to do so, the quicker they will disappear.

Usually you will find the 'joining fee' will be 'reduced to zero' if you say there's another gym offering you a zero joining fee.


----------



## europhile (11 Feb 2007)

I wouldn't go near the place after that sort of nonsense.


----------



## Bazoo (11 Feb 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> is there any JB sports gyms near you? the one in dundalk (complete with pool, steam room and jacuzzis) is €45 a month and €35 a month off peak ( 10am -4.30pm) and pensioners and social welfare get a €10 off this latter figure. don't know if this is good value or not but its the nearest one to me which is why I use it. you have to join for 3 months though.


 
Thanks Cuchulainn. I'll check them out.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Feb 2007)

I remember getting the same sort of nonsense from the Riverview Club in Clonskeagh when I rang to enquire about taking out a membership as a present for a friend. Needless to say, I went elsewhere.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Feb 2007)

apologies bazoo the full name of the gym is JJB and not JB. I looked it up and they only have two shown for ireland in limerick and dundalk. .    they also have a soccer dome in dundalk but I am way way too old for that craic. hope you find a good gym near you that doesn't mess you around.


----------



## gnubbit (12 Feb 2007)

Grrrr, I got the same thing from the Iveagh and it really annoyed me.  I had let my membership lapse and they still wouldn't quote me over the phone, insisting that I come in.  I told them that based on this, I'd be finding another gym.  I rang Crunch and Jackie Skelly in town and both told me the same thing.  

I felt there was something dodgy about this - are they quoting different prices to different people when they go in?   The only place that was helpful and explained pricing in detail was the Shelbourne Club but they were facing possible closure.   I never got around t finding somewhere so I'm still gymless - great excuse to be lazy .  Does anyone know anywhere decent in Dublin city centre?


----------



## tiger (12 Feb 2007)

My conclusion would be that they charge different people different prices, depending on the discussions with the advisor.  They are probably willing to undercut current membership prices, but don't want to annoy the existing members by making it too public.


----------



## ribbons (12 Feb 2007)

I found the same with any of the gyms i was pricing, as with the OP i wanted to know if I could afford before going in. Its so annoying have to go in so they can 'Sell it to you'


----------



## MsGinger (12 Feb 2007)

I had the same experience in Westwood, but now I'm in Northwood gym.  If any of Ben Dunne's gyms are nearby, I'd recommend them, they can be busy at times, but I've never had to wait for equipment.  You know what you're getting and it's a reasonable price.


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

Gym opening in the new marriott in ashbourne.  leaflet in the door for all new swanky gym ,rang for prices last week, no prices over the phone.  emailed them and got a word doc with all prices in it.  350e joining fee  and then the monthly fee which is about the same as jackie skellys.  On that, can someone explain a GYMs joining fee to me?  Last time I was in a gym it was 10 years ago, you paid a 3,6 or 12 month fee and that was it.


----------



## Bazoo (12 Feb 2007)

Update: I had a missed call on my phone at 11am. Due to being extremely busy in work I didn't get to call the missed number until my lunch break. It transpired that it was the Iveagh. I asked for the manager assuming it was he who had called and was told he was in a meeting and would call me back. He called back about 5 mins later and asked how he could help me, despite the fact that I had clearly explained to the person I spoke to in the Iveagh on Saturday that I wanted to be called regarding prices. 

His attitude was snide to say the least and any chance that I might have been persuaded to go in and consider having a look at the place was wiped out pretty quickly. He actually had the temerity to say that he'd rang my phone at 11am and why was I only calling back now!! I pointed out that he had left no message. He proceeded to talk utter patronising rubbish about how I couldn't compare gyms on price alone etc etc so I basically told him to get lost.


----------



## MandaC (12 Feb 2007)

His attitude stinks!  In fairness, I don't think it is only the Iveagh gym which does this on prices.

When I lived in Lucan, I was a member of Jackie Skelly Parkwest (I then let my membership lapse)

I was considering joining Crunch fitness in Westmanstown and having got a leaflet in the door, rang for prices.  Same rubbish, that they dont give prices over the phone.  I sent them an email requesting prices.  Same response.  

Just for pig iron I phoned Jackie Skellys now.  Told them I was ex member.  Quoted me €39 rejoining fee and €63 per month.  I think thats too expensive.


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

anyone want (peak) prices for the iveagh, pm me.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Why not post them here?


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

dunno why I didnt post today.. . 
67.50e joining fee and its also that per month, you save about 100 if you pay up front for a year.  I got this info over the phone from them, (just a matter of asking the right questions).  
Its actually alright compared to what I was quoted for jackie skellys.   Dunno whether you could bargain them down, Id try my luck.


----------



## pansyflower (19 Mar 2007)

I called in person and was told the following by a membership adviser:
€59 per month for Jackie Skelly in Greystones today, special price for St. Patrick's weekend. No mention of a joining fee. Must join for a year.


----------



## europhile (19 Mar 2007)

There was a rather disturbing item on Liveline a few months ago about the procedures followed in Jackie Skelly's for cleaning poo out of the swimming pool. Very off-putting.


----------



## Cahir (20 Mar 2007)

europhile said:


> There was a rather disturbing item on Liveline a few months ago about the procedures followed in Jackie Skelly's for cleaning poo out of the swimming pool. Very off-putting.



It would be a surprise if they did actually clean it!


----------



## Thorn (20 Mar 2007)

I joined the ben dunne gym a couple fo weeks ago! It was €345 for the year! U paid in full and no monthly payments!

I'm happy enough with it. Lots of machines, a swimming pool and classes available. the sheer size of it means u can be on any of the cardio machines for whatever amount of time u want and the place is spotless!

Downside- even tho there is a lot of fitness team people they dont seem to be really paying attention to members! My assessment was not really up to par in my opinion but because i had used a gym before i knew what i was doing. Also the amount of classes is minimal! 

Its suits my needs and at the right price but better assessments and more classes with yoga or pilates available would really appeal to me!


----------



## Yachtie (22 Mar 2007)

Total Fitness on Blackglen Road (Sandyford) were exactly the same. I never went in to 'have a look at the facilities' as I've seen many gyms before and the amount of glitter and sparkle in it would do very little for me. I had a budget in mind and if their prices were higher, I wouldn't join. Obviously, they never returned my calls, never disclosed prices either on the website or over the phone so I went elsewhere.


----------



## europhile (22 Mar 2007)

Westwood is doing an offer for current members till the end of the month for, I think, EU295.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (24 Mar 2007)

My jackie skellys membership is €32 per month. It's different prices for different people, hence the unwillingness to commit to anything over the phone.


----------

